# Detroit Radio Control Car Club 2008 Season info



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

After a lot of hard work, I've decided to move a new location. Sorry it took me this long, but we just received permission today. Its worth it, this time the parking lot is so smooth we can run pan cars if you want (12th scale asphalt anyone?).

Our new site is located at the Oakland County Executive Building,

2100 Pontiac Lake Road
Waterford, MI, 48328

It is located nearby the Northwest corner of Pontiac Lake Road and Telegraph. You may print driving directions here: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2100+...oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr

For this new site, we are required to have ROAR insurance, the membership is only $30 for the year. We will have membership forms for sign up at the track, new ROAR members will receive a free race entry. If you have problems with this please contact me.

The new schedule is not yet uploaded to the site, but I've posted it on our forum here:
http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10&p=63#p63

I need 2 volunteers!
- a volunteer to bring track spray (2 2 gallon sprayers, +2 5 gallon buckets of water, and corn syrup or sugar(we have these)
-a volunteer to bring the the track the club blower

Thanks,
Tom Kelley

President
Detroit Radio Control Car Club
248.635.5715
www.drccc.org
[email protected]


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

bump bump


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey everyone, hope to see more of you out on Sunday for racing. We had a lot of fun last time and the track layout was pretty fun. I meant to get a camera out last time but i left it at home, maybe next time. I also think it would be best to start up a club point series beginning this Sunday (I'll bring it up at the driver's meeting. Also, I have been working on a few things on the club website, check them out:

Mini class, affordable Fun!
http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13

race results:
http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12

Classes discussion:
http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11


President
Detroit Radio Control Car Club
248.635.5715
www.drccc.org
[email protected]


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

we have a new location, its at the oakland county executive building in Waterford. 

(northwest corner of pontiac lake and telegraph.

This new location is smooth! 1/12th scale ashphault anyone? See you this Sunday!


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I just thought I'd share with everyone the latest photos I took of the track at the new location:


























Its a very large, smooth surface track, perfect for running nitro or electric vehicles. Most likely due to the air races or my late change of venue, I pretty much had to set it up by myself last Sunday. Regardless, It was really quite easy, and I hope that by our next race on the schedule, more would be around to enjoy it us. Regardless of how many people show, I will be there to setup the track for practice or racing, so what the heck, get your cars ready for next time!

I need 2 volunteers!
-a volunteer to bring the the track the club blower
- a volunteer to bring track spray (2 2 gallon sprayers, +2 5 gallon buckets of water, and corn syrup or sugar(we have these)


----------

